# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Phrynomantis

## bussardnr

I just received 6 black and red walking frogs. However I think they may be 2 separate species (bifasciatus and microps) Can someone tell me exactly the difference between them? Some of them have the 2 red stripes down the sides of their back while the others have a red back with a black line down the center. I will post some photos later tonight.
Any other Info on them other would be appreciated.

----------


## Kurt

I keep both species. _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_ is East African (see MTG article, link on left hand of the page), while _microps_ is West African. Both are toxic, so don't house them together. Coming from West Africa _microps_, should be kept a little bit more humid. I keep both species on a substrate of sphagnum moss with a false bottom under that. I feed both species fruit flies, bean weevils, and pin-head crickets. Its really cool to watch Microhylids feed, as they can shoot their tongues out in many more directions than most frogs.

----------


## bussardnr

here some pictures, how do they look?



I was also wondering how do you sex these guys?

----------


## Kurt

The _bifasciatus_ and the _microps_ in the second picture don't look good, they look too thin. In first picture one microps looks nice, the other questionable. I would take them to a vet and have them checked out and like I said earlier seperate the two species.
BTW, where did you get them?

These are mine

----------


## bussardnr

They are from Jason Hooton, geckophoria. He sold them as pairs of bifasciatus
I have them separated. Theres not a vet that will do amphibians close to me. I'm going to have to find one or one that will ship me the meds.  :Frown:

----------


## Kurt

Try contacting the Maryland Herpetological Society to locate a vet. I beleive you can get a hold of them through this e-mail address - nhsm@marylandnature.org

----------

